
Show HN: Module-graph-webpack-plugin - wdfx
https://www.npmjs.com/package/module-graph-webpack-plugin
======
wdfx
Hi,

I built a plugin for webpack [0] which can produce a GraphML file of your
module dependencies. It will also annotate each graph node with the module
size, so that with a suitable viewer application (such as [1]) you can
scale/colour your nodes by size.

On the bitbucket repo [2] I've provided some formatted graphs that I've
produced for a personal React project: [3].

[0] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/module-graph-webpack-
plugin](https://www.npmjs.com/package/module-graph-webpack-plugin)

[1] [https://www.yworks.com/products/yed](https://www.yworks.com/products/yed)

[2] [https://bitbucket.org/doughammond/module-graph-webpack-
plugi...](https://bitbucket.org/doughammond/module-graph-webpack-plugin)

[3] [https://bitbucket.org/doughammond/module-graph-webpack-
plugi...](https://bitbucket.org/doughammond/module-graph-webpack-
plugin/wiki/Home)

